# Diplomac 2010 – Photos



## Spelingmistakes (Jun 27, 2010)

Diplomac 2010

Gallery with 356 pictures + video (soon) is at this link http://www.armyinfoforum.org/Armyblog/index.php/2010/06/26/diplomac-2010-foto-i-video/


----------



## Spelingmistakes (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Spelingmistakes (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Spelingmistakes (Jun 28, 2010)

It will be nice to heard comments and similar 

  Spel


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jun 30, 2010)

*Nice looking artillery piece.  I am unfamiliar with the design.  What country designed it?*


----------



## Spelingmistakes (Jul 1, 2010)

Normally by Serbia – exactly by firm named Yugoimport SDPR. That is Serbian Military Industry Integrator like Rosbornoexport in Russia.

  Some of those has been well know in last few years (like NORA) – but on that last year cadets exercise (Serbian Military  Academy) SDPR showed some totally new ones design to be cheap, reliable and reedy for export in low budget countries.

  For instance – NORA get armored cabin for driving, Soko is totally new and few new ones other “things” 

  I hope you have check all other pictures and few good video on link at the start … You can view those what I described also on videos

  Spel


----------



## Spelingmistakes (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.armyinfoforum.org/Armyblog/index.php/2010/06/26/diplomac-2010-foto-i-video/

Snapshots from video – few of them – rest on link – you also have 11 video on that above link – approximately there is more than 90 min vide material

Spel


----------

